# My furbabies



## shelbz (Jan 8, 2014)

Goat kisses 

Playing


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are just so darn cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

one word…….......... 



ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They are sweet! I love the tire. I might need a couple of those in my yard.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I have 7 tires in my yard they Love 'em


----------



## shelbz (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable kids!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

They're dancing w the tire!! Too sweet.


----------



## shelbz (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah they love the tire! Need more in the yard! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I love it


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------

